

Ask HN: What non-profits might the HN crowd be interested in? - ernestipark

Christmas is a great time to re-up on generosity and giving. What non-profits are there that are particularly of interest to the HN crowd? e.g. YC non-profits, or program to help low-income students learn through code
======
falava
MSF response against ebola:

[http://www.msf.org/diseases/ebola](http://www.msf.org/diseases/ebola)

Watsi:

[https://watsi.org](https://watsi.org)

Bayes Impact:

[http://www.bayesimpact.org/how-it-works](http://www.bayesimpact.org/how-it-
works)

------
proveanegative
Check out [http://www.givewell.org/charities/top-
charities](http://www.givewell.org/charities/top-charities) if you want to
maximize the impact of your donations regardless of the target domain.

For something specifically of interest to hackers and entrepreneurs take a
look at CFAR ([http://rationality.org/](http://rationality.org/)). They are a
non-profit that teaches decision making skills.

------
palidanx
[http://khodeup.org/](http://khodeup.org/)

